# I feel aloone!



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

Hey wuts up guys, i just wanted to tell you guys that where i live i feel like im the only car with a sentra that has one or the only one that rims for a sentra lol. where are all of those fixed up sentras i see in this forum, i feel like im the only one out there. i see hundreds of people in the forum but zero sentras on the street, and if i do see one its either an elder or whatever. i havent seen one fixed up sentra, do u know where i could meet people with fixed up sentras, enthusiasts or fanatics, because i feel all alone out there i need support, im getting drowned by all the civics out there. I will always have faith in nissan becuz i know they are quailty and always going to be thats what makes me keep my car and not selling it and getting a overrated civic. ohh yeh i live in cali.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Lots of people in Cali...check out the Regional forums on the bottom of the home page.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

shmuck90 said:


> *only one that rims for a sentra lol. *


TMI! LOL!


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

You shouldn't feel alone, you should feel unique. Civics are BORING, they're like a$$holes, everyone's got em! I've gotten to the point that a Civic w/ $10,000+ worth of mods doesn't even turn my head. I find them as interesting as a Dodge minivan.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

where at in Cali?? cause I see them alllll over


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

*I do feel unique but...*

i feel toooo unique, because i see too many civics and damn acuras, and i dont see any sentras, especially because i go to Mt. Sac (junior college) if anybody knows where that is or goes there, everybody has a fixed up car and 3/4 of them are civics, celicas, and acuras. i live in chino, where the cows at  it would be cool if i met anyone on the forum that would make me feel much better, thanks for the replies


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

*One more thing*

hey centurion what did u mean by TMI? just wonderin


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Well i live about 4 hours south of you. In the central valley. the real cow town. We are the ag capitol of the world. We have lil meets all the time. Just check the regional section of the board. South west.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I live 20 minutes away from mt sac and I don't have a honda or acura  keep an eye out for a mini-meet sometimes they have them in puente then you'll feel better seeing all the nissans


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Too bad you missed the Mossy car show. It was wicked. All Nissans. I could have died that day and been cool with it...lol


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

thats cool but how exactly do i keep track of meets and when there is going to be one, is ther like a website or something i dont know about? thank you nismoprincess and nostrodomas


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

lol nostrodomas, damn it theres alot of things i dont know, i need a lot of learning, i love nissan soo much and im dying to learn more about them, can you guys refer me to some good section of this website or some other good place, thanks aloot youve been a wealth of help


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

just look under the regional section of the boards under southwest every once and a while, that's where they post events that are happening in the area.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/forumdisplay.php?forumid=48 

Here.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

cool maybe i can meet u at a meet sometime, thanks again both


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

shmuck90 said:


> *cool maybe i can meet u at a meet sometime, thanks again both *


 As Nismoprincess and Nostrodamas said, there are going to be mini-meets going on, and will be posted in the Southwest forum. I went to both Mossy and Stillen. I swear, I hope that Greg Vogel is going to put on another show next year, because this year's show was kick ass. The caravan from Irvine had some fun heading for the exit . Keep your eye on that forum, or if you want to organize a mini-meet, start a thread down there with date/time/location and you'll get posts sayin "yeah, I'll be there at X:XX", its all cool, and welcome to the boards!


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

See thats why i like nissan forums and nissan itself, everybody here is very cool and down for everything, and bright ofcourse, unlike the honda forums i saw, they seem pretty stupid and an actual lack of unity between them which brings this forum together and why its so unique and thanks everyone for replying to my sad thread  

And maybe i will make a mini-meet or hangout at this cafe/restaurant i know thats pretty good and have some hookas, shisha or whatever if u know what it is, and no its not illegal


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: One more thing*



shmuck90 said:


> *hey centurion what did u mean by TMI? just wonderin *


TMI, too much information. (All in good humor, BTW [by the way].)


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

You can always buy an indiglow Honda emblem and slap a Type-R sticker on. That way your car automatically becomes a Honda and you join the fellow Geo Storms and Ford Escorts that do the same.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

zeno said:


> *You can always buy an indiglow Honda emblem and slap a Type-R sticker on. That way your car automatically becomes a Honda and you join the fellow Geo Storms and Ford Escorts that do the same.  *



? HUH


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

yeh i dont get that either?


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

um.....are you people not aware of the poor souls who slap Type-R stickers on every automobile imaginable? You will understand when you see a Geo Storm wearing a Type-R badge.


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

Mt. Sac.....if you guys are around that area, try looking for a red B13 that is lowered with tinted windows. The driver of that car would be my friend Danny. He is usually extremely busy and I'm not sure if he still goes to Mt. Sac or not. Also, you might even see me driving around that area because my sister goes to Cal Poly Pomona, plus I have friends out there that I visit monthly. I also drive a red B13 with SE-R wheels, tinted side and rear windows.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

zeno said:


> *um.....are you people not aware of the poor souls who slap Type-R stickers on every automobile imaginable? You will understand when you see a Geo Storm wearing a Type-R badge. *


Oh i have seen some of the worst thing out there. But what i was trippin on was it was just a lil off topic and out of no where.


----------



## Cougs (Dec 4, 2002)

zeno said:


> *um.....are you people not aware of the poor souls who slap Type-R stickers on every automobile imaginable? You will understand when you see a Geo Storm wearing a Type-R badge. *



think that's bad...there are at least two mustangs in toledo (one is a blue '96 V6 (150 flywheel hp stock), the other is a last gen Cobra) that proudly adorn themselves with "GT-R" badges on all sides...i respect anyone who can work their cars for speed, no matter who they buy them from, but thats like throwing a big ole "SALEEN" sticker on my car...its cool to be brand loyal with respect for all, but just get the names and companies correct...

Too much history for both the Skyline and the Mustang to have them mixed up...poor guys, i'll be sure to let them know the error of their ways if i see them...hell, i'll even buy the badges from 'em


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

> you might even see me driving around that area because my sister goes to Cal Poly Pomona, plus I have friends out there that I visit monthly. I also drive a red B13 with SE-R wheels, tinted side and rear windows.


Cool maybe we can meet sometime


----------

